# Mobile site text size issues



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 29, 2016)

Having issues where some posts are coming with a text size that is big. The text goes off the side of the screen and there's no way to scroll over to read it. 

Here's a screen shot. 








I've had this a happen off and on the last couple days and it is only on the mobile site. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 29, 2016)

I use the mobile version almost 100% of the time.   I haven't had this issue.   Maybe cause this is something he copy and pasted?


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 29, 2016)

But yes, mine looks the same way on that post.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 29, 2016)

Yeah it's been like that on a few other threads with different members posting so I have no clue. 

I too am about 100% mobile on the phone.


----------



## smokeymose (Sep 29, 2016)

Yeah, that post came up the same for me, but I haven't seen it on any other posts (yet). I'm mostly on the Google tablet, but I don't use the mobile version, so it's not that. Must be a glitch on Nepas (and other's) end. The only problem I have is constantly having to correct "spell check".


----------

